

How Google Buzz for mobile will change your life - illumin8
http://www.sfgate.com/cgi-bin/article.cgi?f=/g/a/2010/02/12/urnidgns852573C400693880002576C8007B7D43.DTL

======
rbrcurtis
When I am out and about the last thing I want to do is post crap on my phone.
Maybe I'm just old, but it seems rude to divert my attention from the people I
am hanging out with in order to check/post on buzz.

~~~
dschobel
Twitter & FB have incontrovertibly shown that millions of people want to "post
crap on [their] phone[s]" when they're out.

------
buster
I think the location feature + mobile experience is what makes buzz stand out.
Since buzz came out, everyday i am on my way to work (public transport) i
check whats happening in my city. People commenting on the indian restaurant
they are eating, others asking questions regarding the city and getting
answers in a few minutes or posting pictures. Forget the gmail integration,
it's the mobile experience that is great (on android atleast with integration
in the native google maps application). I only use gmail to check for comments
on posts i made on my mobile.

It is far more interesting to see whats going on in your city and communicate
with locals then what twitter offers.

~~~
illumin8
Bingo. When you get enough people using it, it's going to be amazing to be out
after work with your friends wondering "what's happening that's fun?" and just
look up fun things going on in the nearest half mile radius.

------
marksbren
What struck me with this article was the requirement to "pull" the data. Take
the waterfall example (someone buzzes about a cool waterfall they find). That
is great, but for it to be useful to others they have to be hiking in the
area, be a buzz user, AND have Buzz open. I think many of these location apps
are missing the discovery piece and need someway to push content. If you are
hiking and your phone vibrated and told you about the waterfall it would be
much more useful.

------
RK
I was using mobile maps with the buzz layer to get an idea of which parts of
town had the most smart phone + social tech adoption. Pretty interesting. (The
freeways are always popular...)

------
ntoshev
Facebook can have these features too, but they don't seem to go for them.

------
isleyaardvark
Maybe right after a lot of bad press about sharing a woman's info with her
abusive ex-husband is not the best time to be touting a "Near me now" feature
"baked right into the mobile version of Buzz". Why don't they just call it
"Stalk me now"?

~~~
postfuturist
Nonsense. I use Google Buzz on an Iphone. It asks permission to use your
location when you are writing a new buzz, shows the location info that will be
attached clearly, which you can opt out of easily (click the X). Also, there
is a big public/private button at the bottom of the screen. If you select
'private' you can select exactly the people who will view the buzz.

------
wendroid
> The more people use a network, the more valuable it becomes; the more
> valuable it becomes, the more people use it

the more useless it becomes.

